
Using Petri-Nets to Construct Zero Knowledge Proofs - orksliver
https://gist.github.com/stackdump/d56ef906cb9a9e55724bb417f4039e13
======
orksliver
Help Wanted: Still looking for feedback for this linked Gist.

It seems like this approach using a Linear Algebra Solver offers guaranteed
privacy and security, but more results are needed to offer proof of this
claim.

~~~
orksliver
Added another example to the repo based on this work

[https://github.com/FactomProject/ptnet-
zkp/blob/master/examp...](https://github.com/FactomProject/ptnet-
zkp/blob/master/examples/auction.ipynb)

